# Red's Pro-Series Hydraulics



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

Just in time for the holidays....

COMPETITION FBSS CHROME KIT $850.00 regular retail price $999.00

FAT MAXX FBSS CHROME KIT $950.00 regular retail price $1299.00



CHECK OUT THE WEBSITE FOR MORE DETAILS!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

reds sale are everyones reg price...


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Nov 6 2006, 05:42 PM~6515919
> *reds sale are everyones reg price...
> *



These aren't street kits...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice pries homie don't mind the hater on here


----------



## PUFFINALLDAY (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Nov 6 2006, 03:42 PM~6515919
> *reds sale are everyones reg price...
> *


 :biggrin: Full Cup of Haterade!


----------



## PUFFINALLDAY (Sep 12, 2006)

Reds Shit way worth it, Lasts FOREVER! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PUFFINALLDAY_@Nov 6 2006, 06:21 PM~6516129
> *:biggrin: Full Cup of Haterade!
> *


man thats this whole site anymore broke ass fool that talk shit don't a pot to piss in or a window to throw it out lol


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

Not worried about the hater....actually I wanna thank him for bumping my topic back up to the top....so all you riders that know what you're talking about can see it....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Nov 6 2006, 06:24 PM~6516155
> *man thats this whole site anymore broke ass fool that talk shit don't a pot to piss in or a window to throw it out lol
> *



well i aint broke just staing the fact..there shit is overpriced..not like they used to be it aint no hate its true....


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

Reds has always been number 1 in my book :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Nov 6 2006, 09:34 PM~6517560
> *well i aint broke just staing the fact..there shit is overpriced..not like they used to be it aint no hate its true....
> *


i was not talking about you i was talking about the whole site 80% of these fools do not have shit to there name lol like 50 cemt say's "there nothing but window shoppers" lol


----------



## PUFFINALLDAY (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Nov 7 2006, 08:58 AM~6520894
> *i was not talking about you i was talking about the whole site 80% of these fools do not have shit to there name lol like 50 cemt say's "there nothing but window shoppers" lol
> *


100% AGREE, That's why in my Sale Ads I put "NO WINDOW SHOPPERS, or PAN HANDLERS PLEASE! $$$ ONLY NEEDED TO REPLY!" :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Nov 6 2006, 06:33 PM~6516218
> *Not worried about the hater....actually I wanna thank him for bumping my topic back up to the top....so all you riders that know what you're talking about can see it....
> *


  
You mind telling me where your new shop is at? i drove down MLK a few times and for some reason i just couldn't find it. :uh: 
Thanks.


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

How much for just 1 fat max pump I have a kit with intagrated slowdowns but I need a 3rd pump to keep it all REds I'm bout to throw in a Showtime Piston pumnp that I have for now but I wanna keep it all Reds on that car


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PUFFINALLDAY_@Nov 7 2006, 11:42 AM~6521154
> *100% AGREE, That's why in my Sale Ads I put "NO WINDOW SHOPPERS, or PAN HANDLERS PLEASE! $$$ ONLY NEEDED TO REPLY!" :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: hell i need to try that one day lol


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Nov 6 2006, 09:34 PM~6517560
> *well i aint broke just staing the fact..there shit is overpriced..not like they used to be it aint no hate its true....
> *


You better look at our competitors prices again... Cause we stay just about even with everyone else...


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 7 2006, 12:10 PM~6521334
> *
> You mind telling me where your new shop is at? i drove down MLK a few times and for some reason i just couldn't find it. :uh:
> Thanks.
> *


3030 MARTIN LUTHER KING JR. BLVD.

ON THE CORNER OF MLK AND CAPISTRANO....NO SIGN YET...STILL WAITING ON APPROVAL FROM THE CITY...


----------



## mrmagic84 (Oct 1, 2004)

perfect timing im in the market for some new pumps.

I ride reds to the fullest.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Nov 7 2006, 12:59 PM~6521671
> *3030 MARTIN LUTHER KING JR. BLVD.
> 
> ON THE CORNER OF MLK AND CAPISTRANO....NO SIGN YET...STILL WAITING ON APPROVAL FROM THE CITY...
> *


Coo Thanks. 
Chico from M&M Hydraulics was asking me if i knew where the new place was at (I live down the street from your new address)I'll let him know.


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

reds answers the phones, and thats how you run a business you educate the buyer and dont make them feel dumb when you ask legitmate questions about the quality of the product


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Red's got the :thumbsup: in my book. Great customer service always and speedy delivery, shipping to Hawaii within the same week, that's tight.


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES_MUFASA_@Nov 6 2006, 07:17 PM~6515701
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

TTT for my Homies. :thumbsup:


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

i have been dealing with scott and cranky ass peanut at reds for years and i have NEVER had a problem with their products or the service, they do what ever they can to make sure you are happy even if it means they lose money


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@Nov 10 2006, 10:46 PM~6545295
> *cranky ass peanut *


Ain't that the truth!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## j0KeR_1 (Nov 18, 2004)

much respect to spase for hooking me up with red's hydraulics they put my country manila philippines to the lowrider map god bless u and ur family :biggrin:


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

whats shipping like to 52001?? i could use some of those reds batteries..


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

***TTT*** :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

reds is the shit


----------



## mrpuppetloco (Nov 10, 2006)

yeah brutha ima boute to get them fat max setup its all clean man good deal!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrpuppetloco_@Nov 13 2006, 08:41 PM~6562272
> *yeah brutha ima boute to get them fat max setup its all clean man good deal!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i got fat max blocks in my cutty 
good shit


----------



## hydryan (Feb 11, 2002)




----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Let me tell you guys always when ordering a new kit always UPGRADE to Parker check valves and save headache on the future


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Nov 14 2006, 08:50 PM~6569477
> *Let me tell you guys always when ordering a new kit always UPGRADE to Parker check valves and save headache on the future
> *


Stuuchi's :thumbsup: , not Parkers :nono:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Nov 14 2006, 11:30 PM~6571013
> *Stuuchi's :thumbsup: , not Parkers  :nono:
> *


Suuchis ?inst that raw fish :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Nov 15 2006, 12:00 PM~6573724
> *Suuchis ?inst that raw fish :biggrin:
> *


Thats Sushi, not Stuuchi :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Nov 7 2006, 01:59 PM~6521671
> *3030 MARTIN LUTHER KING JR. BLVD.
> 
> ON THE CORNER OF MLK AND CAPISTRANO....NO SIGN YET...STILL WAITING ON APPROVAL FROM THE CITY...
> *




well you have to disguise your name or those haters will sure enough say no.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Pnut > :buttkick: < Dre

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Nov 17 2006, 10:22 PM~6592471
> *Pnut > :buttkick: < Dre
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Thats like Dre telling Pnut look at that car threewheeling pnut turns around and Dre says dumb ass boom kick in the ass :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Nov 17 2006, 10:47 PM~6592580
> *Thats like Dre telling Pnut look at that car threewheeling pnut turns around and Dre says dumb ass boom kick in the ass :biggrin:
> *


LMAO!
:roflmao:


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

shit i wish reds in miami was like that! they are really overpriced! they try 2 get u 4 w/e they can,since the big rims bacame popular all they wanna do is that cuz they make 99% of there money off the cocolos that dont know shit and just break bread,i couldnt remember wut i called 4 a couple times but they add like a 30-50% miami tax or sum shit damn !


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

i guess rick ross got 2 they head cuz got damn, EVERYDAY THEY HUSTLIN!!!


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beeenblazed_@Nov 19 2006, 05:37 AM~6597888
> *shit i wish reds in miami was like that! they are really overpriced! they try 2 get u 4 w/e they can,since the big rims bacame popular all they wanna do is that cuz they make 99% of there money off the cocolos that dont know shit and just break bread,i couldnt remember wut i called 4 a couple times but they add like a 30-50% miami tax or sum shit damn !
> *


Fuck that. Buy that shit from Cali and do it yourself.


----------



## beeenblazed (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Nov 19 2006, 11:29 AM~6598110
> *Fuck that. Buy that shit from Cali and do it yourself.
> *


obviously i dont buy shit 4rm them,not even a gum ball out the machine! it cost .25 but they want .50 for em


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

how much for the fat maxx kit shipped to 55433......... thanks


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

this is one gangsta ass topic


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Nov 26 2006, 11:19 AM~6638134
> *this is one gangsta ass topic
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

SO ANYBODY KNOW WHAT KINDA SALE'S THEY BE HAVING?????


----------



## IMPALA 67 (Aug 10, 2005)

I also have REDS Pro Series in my 67 Impala and haven't had any problems it's been 5 years since the install still hittin. So I agree screw all haters REDS # 1


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Nov 25 2006, 06:22 PM~6635214
> *how much for the fat maxx kit shipped to 55433.........  thanks
> *


PM Sent...


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

what up dreday


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Nov 28 2006, 08:13 PM~6655365
> *what up dreday
> *


Sup Homie? Got your PM & sent reply. :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

DO THE WIRE WHEELS COME WITH ADAPTERS AND KNOCKOFFS? :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

i sent you a message on myspace homie


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

need a price on some gangsta pumps :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Nov 30 2006, 04:56 PM~6668971
> *i sent you a  message on myspace homie
> *


Yeah, I got 'cha homeboy..


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Nov 30 2006, 05:17 PM~6669114
> *need a price on some gangsta pumps :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ahh... Could you be a little more specific? All our pumps are Gangsta.  :0


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

pm sent 

uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

should unerline Service homie


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Dec 2 2006, 05:20 PM~6681537
> *should unerline Service homie
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate that Homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)




----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 1 2006, 07:39 PM~6677218
> *Ahh... Could you be a little more specific? All our pumps are Gangsta.   :0
> *


  HIT ME UP ON DA PM BIG HOMIE :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Dec 3 2006, 09:47 AM~6684225
> *  HIT ME UP ON DA PM BIG HOMIE :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


PM sent Pimpin


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Nov 6 2006, 02:10 PM~6514422
> *Just in time for the holidays....
> 
> COMPETITION FBSS CHROME KIT              $850.00  regular retail price $999.00
> ...


The sale is only gonna be on for another couple weeks. Don't sleep on this deal! Take advantage & get in before it ends!


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 4 2006, 06:26 PM~6693964
> *The sale is only gonna be on for another couple weeks. Don't sleep on this deal! Take advantage & get in before it ends!
> *



Dre's hookin this homie up.... :thumbsup:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Dec 7 2006, 12:01 AM~6711810
> *Dre's hookin this homie up.... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

$349.00ea. + shipping!
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
*Get 'em while they last. Couple weeks left or when their gone, sales over!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 10 2006, 08:04 AM~6734251
> * DAMN HOMIE HIT ME UP ON DA PM HOMIE</span>*


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

ONE OF MY *****'S IS LOOKING FOR SOME POMPAS


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

WHO IS THE CLOSEST DEALER TO NC...SOMEONE HIT ME UP


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Dec 10 2006, 11:07 AM~6734266
> *ONE OF MY *****'S IS LOOKING FOR SOME POMPAS
> *


SUP PIMPIN :wave:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 10 2006, 11:04 AM~6734251
> *$349.00ea. + shipping!
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *Get 'em while they last. Couple weeks left or when their gone, sales over!!!
> *


DEF NOT A BAD PRICE ON DA FAT MAX PUMP


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Dec 10 2006, 10:28 AM~6734346
> *DEF NOT A BAD PRICE ON DA FAT MAX PUMP
> *


Believe me Homie, thats practically giving them away!


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Dec 10 2006, 10:25 AM~6734333
> *WHO IS THE CLOSEST DEALER TO NC...SOMEONE HIT ME UP
> *


That'd probably be me, with a good inventory that is...


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Dec 10 2006, 10:05 AM~6734256
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  DAMN HOMIE HIT ME UP ON DA PM HOMIE
> *


PM Sent...


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Dec 10 2006, 10:25 AM~6734333
> *WHO IS THE CLOSEST DEALER TO NC...SOMEONE HIT ME UP
> *


PM SENT


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Dec 10 2006, 08:27 AM~6734340
> *SUP PIMPIN  :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: SUP BIG HOMIE


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 10 2006, 10:04 AM~6734251
> *$349.00ea. + shipping!
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *Get 'em while they last. Couple weeks left or when their gone, sales over!!!
> *


BTW, This particular sale is thru my shop, Cali-Connection, not REDS The Store.
Hit me up @ (256) 740-7408. Sale ends Dec. 31st.!


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 10 2006, 10:04 AM~6734251
> *$349.00ea. + shipping!
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *Get 'em while they last. Couple weeks left or when their gone, sales over!!!
> *


BTW, This particular sale is thru my shop, Cali-Connection, not REDS The Store.
Hit me up @ (256) 740-7408. Sale ends Dec. 31st.!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

Damn dre sale's over dec 31st!!!! :0


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

i just tried callin you at the shop no answer left a message


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Dec 11 2006, 01:14 PM~6741463
> *Damn dre sale's over dec 31st!!!! :0
> *


Yeah. Can't keep those prices going too long. We'll go outta business! :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Dec 11 2006, 01:15 PM~6741471
> *i just tried callin you at the shop no answer left a message
> *


You're right! Sorry bout that. I was out in the shop & didn't hear the phone. I'm gonna hit you back in a min.


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 10 2006, 11:04 AM~6734251
> *$349.00ea. + shipping!
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *Get 'em while they last. Couple weeks left or when their gone, sales over!!!
> *


WHATS SHIPPING TO 28466?


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Dec 11 2006, 03:57 PM~6742331
> *WHATS SHIPPING TO 28466?
> *


PM sent


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

YEA I GOT A SINGLE FAT MAX BEST PUMP OUT THERE BESIDES THEIR SUPER MAX


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Dec 11 2006, 09:55 PM~6744126
> *YEA I GOT A SINGLE FAT MAX BEST PUMP OUT THERE BESIDES THEIR SUPER MAX
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

RED'S IS FUCKIN OG SHIT FOR OG'S ,SHIT GETS NOTICED


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

sup dre..... :wave:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

SUP DRE IM DEF. GONNA HIT YA UP ON THAT PUMP MAYBE EVEN A KIT GOTTA SEE HOW MONEYS GOES RIGHT NOW WITH XMAS


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8_gbody_@Dec 12 2006, 11:48 AM~6746980
> *SUP DRE IM DEF. GONNA HIT YA UP ON THAT PUMP MAYBE EVEN A KIT GOTTA SEE HOW MONEYS GOES RIGHT NOW WITH XMAS
> *


Thats cool. Just let me know when you're ready.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Dec 11 2006, 11:54 PM~6744788
> *sup dre.....  :wave:
> *


Sup Homie? :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

I CANT WAIT TO PUT MY SUPER MAX IN THE TRUNK


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Dec 14 2006, 06:41 PM~6761798
> *:biggrin:
> *


Lol. Nick, thats exactly how you're gonna look when you open them boxes.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 14 2006, 10:50 PM~6763224
> *Lol. Nick, thats exactly how you're gonna look when you open them boxes.
> *


me too .... :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 14 2006, 10:50 PM~6763224
> *Lol. Nick, thats exactly how you're gonna look when you open them boxes.
> *




You think :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

I KNOW


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

Good morning 8 days till christmas :tongue:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Less than 2wks left on this sale guys! :0


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

x2 :cheesy:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

nice price


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

hey dre you should post pics of the setup :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Dec 21 2006, 08:40 PM~6800600
> *hey dre you should post pics of the setup :biggrin:
> *


Which one?


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 21 2006, 08:05 PM~6800744
> *Which one?
> *


the one that's on sale!!


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yogi_@Dec 22 2006, 12:07 PM~6804329
> *the one that's on sale!!
> *


Thats alot of trouble for me to set-up all that stuff to take a pic. I'll see if Pnut has one.


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 22 2006, 01:24 PM~6805139
> *Thats alot of trouble for me to set-up all that stuff to take a pic. I'll see if Pnut has one.
> *



sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

DAMN HOMIE CANT WAIT FOR THAT GATE TO GET HERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS DRE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Dec 22 2006, 04:14 PM~6805755
> *DAMN HOMIE CANT WAIT FOR THAT GATE TO GET HERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: THANKS DRE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


No problem. I said it'd go out Monday but I forgot Monday is Xmas. It'll go out Tues.
Thanks for your order Big Homie.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 23 2006, 09:33 AM~6809708
> *No problem. I said it'd go out Monday but I forgot Monday is Xmas. It'll go out Tues.
> Thanks for your order Big Homie.
> *


ANYTIME HOMIE. NICE TALKING TO YOU AND IT'S TIME TO START SERVING MUTHAFUCKA'S OUT HERE!


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGPIMPIN27_@Dec 23 2006, 12:10 PM~6809836
> *ANYTIME HOMIE. NICE TALKING TO YOU AND IT'S TIME TO START SERVING MUTHAFUCKA'S OUT HERE!
> *


Oh yeah! :thumbsup: 
It was nice talking to you as well. If you guys have anymore questions or need anything else I'll be glad to try & help ya'll out.

... Now lets get ready to serve some asses :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 23 2006, 08:37 PM~6812443
> *Oh yeah!  :thumbsup:
> It was nice talking to you as well. If you guys have anymore questions or need anything else I'll be glad to try & help ya'll out.
> 
> ...


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Last week of this sale Homies... So, break out that money you got for Xmas and get in on this deal before its gone!!!

***Merry Christmas to everyone on LIL (even the ones I fuss with :biggrin: ). I hope everyone has a great & wonderful day.


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

REDS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Happy holidays


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Dec 27 2006, 02:06 PM~6837525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Dec 27 2006, 04:06 PM~6837525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Just letting evryone know that REDS sale & my sale is over.  

Thanks to everyone who placed orders during the sale & took advantage of the lower prices during the holidays. :thumbsup: 

Thank you & please let me know if you guys need anything else.


----------

